# Our Poppy



## ChinaBlue (Feb 3, 2008)

Poppy in the garden yesterday - she is mid way to getting her winter coat (what is that all about)!


----------



## tylow (Feb 11, 2009)

Thats climate change for ya  She's very pretty


----------



## ChinaBlue (Feb 3, 2008)

I call her Portly Pops as she has kinda filled out a bit since being neutered! I love her to bits - she's a gal with 'tude!:smilewinkgrin:


----------



## Steverags (Jul 19, 2010)

Always said it's colder your way.....:smilewinkgrin:

Gorgeous girly


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

:001_tt1: :001_tt1: :001_tt1: :001_tt1: :001_tt1: :001_tt1: She's purrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrfect 

I dont think Louie has took off last winters coat yet


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_beautiful, very pretty._


----------



## vivien (Jul 20, 2009)

Poppy is looking gorgeous Tiga's coat is different lengths at the moment he has just stopped moulting loads I am only getting a little fur out of him now

Viv xx


----------



## sharonchilds (Jul 7, 2011)

Aww shes sooo beautiful, i have a poppy too and shes got attitude..lol


----------



## delurocats (Aug 6, 2011)

Poppy is a very beautiful lady she has a wonderful coat! :001_tt1:


----------

